# Is there an easier way to filet a catfish?



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

What i've always done is cut right behind the pectoral fins and run the cut all the way around the body, then make a cut from the top of the body to right behind the top fin. Grab the pliers and skin and gut, then filet. Is there an easier way. The way i've always done takes anywhere from 5 to 10 minutes. Thanks for any and all responses.


----------



## starshine (Jan 31, 2005)

*To Clean A Catfish*

I must still be a novice about cleaning (fileting) cats also. I have cut the skin around all perimeters and used pliers to pull the skin off. Works well, if you like to fry fish whole, which is my preference. However, once skinned you still have the option to filet him. Just as you said, cut down just behind the gill plate and run the knife along the backbone to the tail. If the fish is over 20" I seperate but keep the "throat wedge" as it is too tasty to waste. Be sure, whether you plan to cook the fish whole or filet it, that on channels you cut the yellow fat off of each side of the backbone. That fat is the source of the "fishy" taste.
I saw a post awhile back with a link to some guy that wants to sell books, cd's and receipes on how to clean cats by cutting the backbone just behind the head and grabbing it and pulling toward the tail. The result being all the bones are pulled out. I have not tried that as yet. Medulla on this board has my respect as to someone that should be able to advise how to clean a cat in 10 to 15 seconds. Thanks, John


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

I saw a how to like that in a Field & Stream. They were cleaning bullhead catfish like that. The article says to cut right behind the top fin to the fin near the tail all the way to the backbone. Grasp head and the body and break the backbone. Insert forefinger over end of backbone and into body cavity. Hold head and body and pull the backbone out along with rib bones. 

I wonder if that technique works for 2-5lb. cats and larger.


----------



## Pete Rose (Jun 21, 2005)

SKIN? I have always filleted catfish the same as any other fish...Take the slab off the backbone...Flip it and skin it. No pliers at my cleaning table!


----------



## cookie (Oct 26, 2004)

takes a little practice but you can filet a catfish just like any other fish the key is to move the knife from behind the head to the tail when you flip the filet over at this point pull the head and rest of fish and leave knife straight and still. if you move the knife and keep fish still at this point most of the time you will cut through the skin. smaller fish i cut the rib cage out after fileting it large fish i start at the end of the rib cage and filet it out then go back and using the point of the knife go just under the skin towards the head and circle to backbone and top of rib cage and you will get a nice plug of good clean meat after 100 of them suckers you get to be pretty good right medulla hope this helps this is using a eletric knife by the way


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Yep! That's how it's done. 

If I'm skinning smaller fish, say under five pounds or so, I will not start by cutting. I simply begin by grabbing the skin by forcing the skinners over the peck fin bone, gripping and pulling. Sometimes after making the initial pull you may have to regrip the skin a little highr up before pulling to the tail. After doing both sides, there will be a vee shaped piece of skin left on the bottom. Grip the tip of the vee and pull up, once it stops grab the skin in the middle and pull it up a little more. Cut from anal fin to throat,cut around the pecs, cut from anal fin to throat, cut at an angle from behind dorsal to head. Cut only to vertebrae, no need to dull knife trying to go all the way through. Grab head, twist of and pull. Most of the innards will come out with the head. Take thumb and run down inside of cavity along the backbone. All done. Smoke catfish and make Katz-N-Dawgs.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Filleting shouldn't take more than a minute (outside) with an electric knife once you get the hang of it. I gave up skinning long ago. One thing that helps, is snap pectroral fins as soon as you catch them. Not only does it keep you from getting stuck, they lay flatter for filleting.


----------



## KillaHookset (Jan 6, 2005)

For pictures on how to fillet with an electric knife without using pliers go here:
http://www.brotherhood-of-catfishermen.com/catfish/messages/66/574999.html?1086626004


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Thanks for the link. Question? Didnt he lose some nugget by slanting his knife so far backward when he started? I saw where he stated that he doesnt care for the belly meat. I want all the meat I can get, so shouldnt I start more perpendicular to the back? Thanks


----------



## eagleclaw (Jul 27, 2005)

*clean a cat fish*

depends on the size of the fish


----------



## eagleclaw (Jul 27, 2005)

*never lose any catfish meat*

it is a sin to throw away any catfish, heck i even keep the bones from the big ones after i filet, use the bones to make fish stock for catfish stew



WT427 said:


> Thanks for the link. Question? Didnt he lose some nugget by slanting his knife so far backward when he started? I saw where he stated that he doesnt care for the belly meat. I want all the meat I can get, so shouldnt I start more perpendicular to the back? Thanks


----------

